# head light conversion???



## fmi20 (Mar 2, 2003)

Does anyone know where i can get one I know veilside doesn't make them anymore


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wut kind of head light conversion, make ur question more specific


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

east bear makes them but i think they look ugly


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

You can always convert the front end to a S14 or S15.


----------



## fmi20 (Mar 2, 2003)

the headlight conversion to make them not pop up headlights, such as the ones on a 300zx


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ewww those look ugly dawg do a kouki from the s14 or a strawberry or go s13 front
or even the sleepy eye

thats just my opinion i don't like those


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

hey drift where can I find a pic of the kouki lights your talkin about?


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

*pop up lights own*

I love drivin around with my lights on, it looks so cool from the drivers seat, like my car has eyebrows. Eh, i think 300zx lights look good on a 300zx and you might as well buy a 300zx instead


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i think i heard about a guy that put 300zx headlights on a 240sx. i believe he said they looked like crap and wouldn't recommend doing it. s15 silvia!!!!! drool


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

everyone says get an s15 conversion. you know how much that runs.... The headlights are like 500 alone and that is getting lucky on ebay. The eastbears are some ugly shits AND they cost almost 700. Why bother. I saw a video of a type x drifting. it had pop up lights, butt hey were circles. I was going to experiemtn since i have a spare headlight housing. Too lazy though


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

do it...  those are called quad-beam projectors and cost 1,000bux from clear corners. HID costs 2,000. yeah..s15 projectors are expensive..900$. i would personally do the sleepy eye with quad projectors if i have the money


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

okay I will buy a 49.99 h4 conversion on ebay. LOL 1000 for some fucking lights. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA that made my day


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

http://www.bozzperformance.com/images/products/abflug/0033130001.jpg what do you think of this conv


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

too close to eastbear. I like the pop ups personally. The only light conversion i will pay money for is to go to s15. That is it. I and I reuse to pay that much for lighting. 2000 could beef up internals or get a new turbo. I can see fine with 49.99 ebay specials...LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2003)

ive seen the.. well il call it an eastbear conversion cause i know no different.. but ive seen it on many cars, and they were all uglier than shit..except for the veilside 240sx.. those headlights only look good if they are the veilside ones, and on that color car, and with the CIII bodykit.
sure u could do it and make it look good.. if u want to break in and steal their headlights lol

but for me, im gettin the s15 conversion, as soon as i get my rb25 in place.. which will all be around september.. so the headlights are 900 (new), 500 on abay(lucky), but dont u have to get new fenders too??.. if not, then explain this to me.. if so, how much do they run?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

New fenders 

new hood

hood pins

headlights

new bumper


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

there's a sticky "240sx/sr20det nebie section" in the general 240sx section. there's a post about converting to s15 front


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *hey drift where can I find a pic of the kouki lights your talkin about? *


its in vsp3c's sticky thread in the general section

sorry bout the late reply haven't been home in a week


----------

